# Do I sound like a 4w3?



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Vergil said:


> The first paragraph reveals two things - narcissism and jealousy. In the enneagram envy is meant to convey something completely different (yet not too far) from jealousy. It took me some time to understand that myself.
> 
> ...
> 
> The red parts and more so the underlined parts is you admitting that your objective is garnering praise. There is no room for negative feedback. This is consistent with narcissism.


 @CarmenAnne, I just want to tack on one thing to this excellent analysis, in case you are not familiar. When we speak of "narcissism" in enneagram speak, it refers to the need for attention for one's talents and abilities--not implying you have an actual disorder or are being unhealthily self-obsessed.



> A final word of advice: hold your horses till you're a little older. Teenage is not known for its stabilizing effect on an individual's psyche.


Oh yeah, and not to hammer you yet again with this, CarmenAnne, but yes. 

I learned of the enneagram at a comparable age, and at more than twice your age, I've only started making real breakthroughs. Whoever says your type is strongest when you're young...didn't consult with _me_, anyway. I had to be significantly tested in the larger world in order to see what was really driving me, to discover what really happens to me when push comes to shove. It was not apparent when I was younger, because I simply didn't have the perspective and hadn't been expose to any circumstances I might have needed those defenses.

You're doing well in realizing that enneagram is all about desires, motivations, and fears--continue to explore these, don't get hung up on buzzwords, and stay open to all possibilities. Good luck.


----------



## triste (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm sorry I can't find the quote but there is a 4ish song that sums up 4s nicely. It was along the lines of being so full of emotion, the words can't be found to express ones self in complete honesty, so they remain quiet. Emotional honesty is paramount to type 4.

You would also notice a theme of feelings between inferiority and superiority. This can ring true to a 6, however, so do what you willwith that info.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

CarmenAnne said:


> I'm 15!
> 
> Shame and envy? Hm...I can't stand to feel ashamed. I feel ashamed of myself when others reject me, and I envy other people that are unique and are able to express it and aren't rejected for it, I guess? I envy carefree people, with a lot of friends..that's all I can really think of.
> 
> ...


Oof, 15? It's hard enough to type oneself as an adult, but I would assume that it's more difficult at such a young age.


----------

